# Salisbury random pics



## Rag1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's some shots the cops didn't keep.  

http://usera.imagecave.com/Rag/Salisbury/


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 21, 2008)

You happy Finney?!  You're in the pic's!


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you for sharing those pics.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice pics I guess


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Finney...no red crocks? :?


----------



## WildFireEric (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Finney (Apr 21, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney...no red crocks? :?


Not to worry Puff... I put them on later.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 22, 2008)

Great pics Rag, it was a pleasure meeting you.


----------

